# timing chain and trani



## Guest (Nov 14, 2002)

Sup fellas ..Quick question (since u guys have all the answers..thanx bye the way)
I have a 1989 240sx and i have done some research on the timing chain and trani. I find that everyone says that you dont have to change the timing chain jst repair the guides to stop the rattling. I sthis true by the way my car has 89k miles.
I read also that Nissan does not recomend repairing the transmission . does that mean you are better off replacing it completely?
So guys whata ya say.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2002)

1989 240sx, is that a CA18DE -> CA18DET?


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

Na, Downunder, we were blessed with the super awesome KA crap..
RAH- i've done many timing chains. i'm sorta an expert. you don't have to replace the chain but it's a good idea. not olny will you replace the guides but you should replace the tensioner. i have a 90 RHS13 with 73958 miles that suffered the complete failure and replaced the whole timing system, including front cover. it's really not that difficult, more of a real pain in the ass.  
the rattling isn't olny from lack of guides, it's also from a slack chain......
take it from me i've done this job many times.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks i appreciate it


----------



## pushinboost (Jul 15, 2014)

*loose timing chain*

rudeboy I NEED HELP!!! so my chain is loose on the right side (if looking at the front of the car) ive heard many different things like the chain needs to be replaced or the guide that the chain sits on is bad, also one side is loose while the other is tight, WHAT DOES THIS MEAN???? its driving me crazy and I also tried pulling the front cover off but no luck

89 s13 ka24e


----------

